# "Set Encode" (8B2A) error while trying to add WEP key

## dahouse

Hey guys,

I'm currently trying to get my wireless connection up. I'm currently running gentoo on a Broadcom 4302 wireless card using the BCM43xx drivers. After a week of screwing around, I FINALLY got my card up and active!!! I can scan for networks and even add an ESSID, but when I try to add a wep key, I get this error:

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

So, I know my card works because when I do iwconfig essid myserver, I get

lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

sit0 no wireless extensions.

eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"myserver" Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

Mode:Managed Frequency=2.447 GHz Access Point: 00:13:10:A1:9A:74

Bit Rate=11 Mb/s Tx-Power=19 dBm

RTS thrff Fragment thrff

Encryption keyff

Link Quality=136/100 Signal level=-7 dBm Noise level=-62 dBm

Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:113 Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

but as soon as I try to do iwconfig eth1 key EECA962F9DE777E1F934C4E729, it gives me this error:

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

Somebody know how to fix this?

Thanks

----------

## lonrot_m

The problem is with the encryptiion you need iee80211 compile on the kernel or you can emerge it.

----------

## dahouse

I had TKIP unenable. Recompiling now. I'll tell you guys if I dunnit or not.

----------

## dahouse

I recompiled the kernel with all of the iee80211 enabled. I had enabled them all before except for TKIP, we'll I just enabled it and recompiled and replaced my kernel. It's still giving me the same error.

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

----------

## lonrot_m

Can you post what it returns from

```
cat .config | grep IEEE80211
```

also try to remove the encryption for the wireless and try to connect, to see if it's a problem with the driver which i don't think so but it's always good to know

----------

## dahouse

it outputs cat: .config: No such file or directory

----------

## lonrot_m

srry  my bad first go to /usr/src/linux

i.e. 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cat .config | grep IEEE80211
```

----------

## teliko

Hey,

I came here because I have exactly the same error. 

I have an intel ipw2200bg working with the ipw2200 module. 

What is weird is that I can connect to unsecured networks but when I try to connect to wep networks I have this error :

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

Here is my lsmod : 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp    10496  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    14336  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     8320  4 

ipw2200               129456  0 

i810_audio             34964  0 

ac97_codec             19468  1 i810_audio

and here is  cat .config | grep IEEE80211 :

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

If someone has any idea to make my wireless work with secured APs...

I used ubuntu before and it worked just fine.

Thank you...

----------

## tessmonsta

Same problem here too. Really perplexing.

Messages from starting eth1...

```
 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

 *   eth1 does not support setting keys

 *   or the parameter "mac_key_flux_capacitor" or "key_flux_capacitor" is incorrect
```

Module config...

```
localhost wpa_supplicant # cd /usr/src/linux

localhost linux # cat .config | grep IEEE80211

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set
```

Output from lsmod...

```
localhost linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   23808  2

drm                    82076  3 i915

sony_acpi               5648  0

ipw2200               137632  0

ieee80211              34952  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         6080  1 ieee80211

yenta_socket           27612  2

rsrc_nonstatic         13644  1 yenta_socket
```

----------

## teliko

Yes and it should work because under ubuntu it just work fine, so I suppose that it is caused by a module missing or something like that ...

Please help us   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teliko

I have the solution :   :Very Happy: 

I compiled the ieee801_crypt built in the kernel,  It just worked for some reason when I restarted my computer !

I really don't understand why it does works as built in but not as module ...  :Confused: 

----------

## JoseJX

It doesn't work because it's not required for ieee80211 to load, so it's most likely not loading automatically on boot.  Since you compiled it in, the support is available and everything works as expected. :)

If you compile in the crypto stuff (this applies to WPA as well), it should fix this problem for everyone.  If you want to keep it as a module, make sure that the appropriate crypto modules are loaded before trying to connect to an encrypted network.

----------

## azote

thanks this solved my problem too  :Smile: 

----------

## teliko

 *JoseJX wrote:*   

> It doesn't work because it's not required for ieee80211 to load, so it's most likely not loading automatically on boot.  Since you compiled it in, the support is available and everything works as expected. 
> 
> If you compile in the crypto stuff (this applies to WPA as well), it should fix this problem for everyone.  If you want to keep it as a module, make sure that the appropriate crypto modules are loaded before trying to connect to an encrypted network.

 

I am pretty sure that all my modules where loaded when I tried to connect, so  I don't think the problem came from there ...

----------

